# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Editing Posts

## Neils

We seem to have lost the ability to edit posts. Owning far more than my fair share of thumbs (and tendency to post having been to the pub), it's useful to be able to tidy up the typos

----------


## Jon

Gav reset the limit to 24 hours.

I would vote to extend that to at least 48 or more as I keep finding typos in my old posts.

----------


## chris

> Gav reset the limit to 24 hours.
> 
> I would vote to extend that to at least 48 or more as I keep finding typos in my old posts.


C'mon Jon. Just admit you have 48 hr hangovers :Wink:

----------


## gavin

I plead guilty.  It seemed like a good idea at the time as posters on other fora have pulled their historical posts after getting into a tizzy, making the flow of the discussion incomprehensible.

Here's the plan: I've set that option to no time limit so you ought to be able to edit anything, but in a week or two I may put it back on, say to 48 hrs?  So get busy correcting those pub-fuelled typos.  Once it goes back on you'll still be able to make changes by special pleading with a moderator.

----------


## Neils

I just get round it by quoting anything controversial that I think might get edited after the event. 

That of course can occasionally lead to equally dickish behaviour where something obviously stupid said on a forum is quoted for "all time" before the original poster realises what they've said and edits it.

I think I've only pulled one post from a forum in recent years and that hadn't been replied to. If something I've said gets replied to I kind of feel duty bound to leave it up regardless of how idiotic it might make me look.

You will get a constant flurry of PMs from me asking to insert a comma here, change a typo there though, I will warn you in advance  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gavin

You'd never catch me resorting to such tactics   :Wink:   (well, unless I was arguing with BBM!).

Can still be persuaded away from the 48h rule if you try hard enough.

----------


## Neils

the 50th PM asking you to change a comma to a semi colon will probably do it :Big Grin:

----------


## Jon

> C'mon Jon. Just admit you have 48 hr hangovers


The only people who get 48 hour hangovers are people who rarely drink and then get persuaded to go on a bender.
I enjoy a regular tipple myself. (he said with glass of apple wine in hand)

----------


## Jon

> the 50th PM asking you to change a comma to a semi colon will probably do it


Time to let the apostrophe police off the leash.

----------


## Neils

> Time to let the apostrophe police off the leash.


The number of times I see bee's instead of bees...  :Mad:

----------


## Jon

> The number of times I see bee's instead of bees...


Nothing wrong with saying a bee's arse is hard to find.

----------


## Neils

If only it were mainly used in that context instead of "I went to see my bee's today".

Though with the number of typos in my posts maybe I should just keep quiet.  :Smile:

----------


## Jon

Pedantry is an art form though, especially with regard to apostrophies. 

Spelling supersedure with a c rather than an s should lead to 48 hours in the stocks.

----------


## Neils

Dammit, I've got about a year's worth accrued.  Also not helped by the iphone's 'helpful' auto-replace feature.

----------

